# New Allpondsoultions 1000EF won't prime!!



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey all!

I have been trying to set up my new 1000EF and am having an absolute bugger of a time trying to prime it!

The prime you are meant to press in the blue plunger, but mine seems to have decided that when i press the plunger, instead of forcing air out the outake, and sucking water down the intake, it would just blow air out of both and suck a little bit of water back through both... HELP!!!​


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

got angry and fed up... did it the 'old fashioned' way... : victory:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I find these the easiest of all mine to prime

Nothing worse than not notice the water creep up the pipe and getting a mouthful of fish poop:O


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

hippyhaplos said:


> I find these the easiest of all mine to prime
> 
> Nothing worse than not notice the water creep up the pipe and getting a mouthful of fish poop:O


This one was a bugger. The priming pump was forcing air up both tubes, and sucking water down both, so I had the inlet and outlet with half water and half air, and the canister was empty of water. 

I ended up emptying the lines, filling the canister with freshwater (+ Dechlor), filling the inlet with fresh water and sucking through the outlet. In total spent almost 4 hours setting up the bloody thing! since then its run fine thugh. There is a slight issue with the pipes not being as secure as i'd like (im a worrier), so I may look at a better lock for the nozzles, otherwise, my tank is now hideously over filtered! (1000 L/Hr, 106l tank vol):lol2:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Doodle said:


> Hey all!​
> 
> I have been trying to set up my new 1000EF and am having an absolute bugger of a time trying to prime it!​
> The prime you are meant to press in the blue plunger, but mine seems to have decided that when i press the plunger, instead of forcing air out the outake, and sucking water down the intake, it would just blow air out of both and suck a little bit of water back through both... HELP!!!​


 
I run three of these and i agree they can be a tad tricky. Make sure that the cannister is ful of water then get a jug and fil the inlet hose tto the top and cover it with your hand. then hold the inlet tube under water and prime it , making sure their is no major bubbles in the inlet. It seems to me that the priming mechanism isnt strong enough to suck water all the way up theose so by filling it with water you give it a helping hand. Once they are running, they are pretty much silent and maintenance free. No complaints form me except ofr the priming but once you have the knack it takes seconds.

Hope that helps.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

fantapants said:


> I run three of these and i agree they can be a tad tricky. Make sure that the cannister is ful of water then get a jug and fil the inlet hose tto the top and cover it with your hand. then hold the inlet tube under water and prime it , making sure their is no major bubbles in the inlet. It seems to me that the priming mechanism isnt strong enough to suck water all the way up theose so by filling it with water you give it a helping hand. Once they are running, they are pretty much silent and maintenance free. No complaints form me except ofr the priming but once you have the knack it takes seconds.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Yep I second that. For the price these are great filters. And Doodle you say overfiltered? Not sure there is such a thing, clean clean water is always good.


----------

